# Good Beginners Compound Bow for Target Archery



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

Welcome to AT! You have found a great spot to learn tons of good info. 

I started with a Diamond Infinite Edge. It is a great affordable bow to start with. I started at 22lbs and have a 25 draw length. I worked up to 40 lbs with it. As I improved my skills I upgraded the sight and the rest. Due to the family domino effect, I recently started shooting an Avail and my granddaughter will shooting my Edge. The Edge was a great bow to start with but I am sure there are others The arrows I used have been discontinued. I'm sure a good shop can get you into appropriate arrows. Best wishes!


----------



## PowGirl95 (Oct 6, 2019)

My Two Cents said:


> Welcome to AT! You have found a great spot to learn tons of good info.
> 
> I started with a Diamond Infinite Edge. It is a great affordable bow to start with. I started at 22lbs and have a 25 draw length. I worked up to 40 lbs with it. As I improved my skills I upgraded the sight and the rest. Due to the family domino effect, I recently started shooting an Avail and my granddaughter will shooting my Edge. The Edge was a great bow to start with but I am sure there are others The arrows I used have been discontinued. I'm sure a good shop can get you into appropriate arrows. Best wishes!


Thanks for the recommendation! This bow (Edge) is definitely within a more reasonable price range for a beginners bow. 

The PSE Centrix SD was about $700 and I was hoping to spend a little less on my very first bow.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

PowGirl95 said:


> I recently took an Archery class and *absolutely loved it*. I've been to the target range several times and I'm ready to purchase my own equipment (I've been renting a compound bow and arrows).
> 
> I'm most interested in target archery using a compound bow. So my question is - What are some great beginners compound bows for target archery?
> 
> ...


The Centrix is a fantastic bow. But you don't need to jump in "that deep" on your first bow. If you look around you should be able to find a PSE Phenom SD for a good price. (My local shop has 2 leftovers at pretty great prices) 

My recommendation (if you're on a budget) would be to go a little cheaper on the bow and spend your $$$ on the accessories. After shooting for a while, you can upgrade your bow. Picking a bow is a very personal thing. I'd say to go to a local shop and tell them what you are looking for and "test drive" everything in your budget. You'll know the right bow when you shoot it! 

Remember, this is your first bow... not necessarily your last bow.


----------



## PowGirl95 (Oct 6, 2019)

What are some accessories you would recommend? 

Some bows come as a package with accessories. Should I avoid these so I can purchase the accessories separately?


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

You can get some good deals on packages and I would not avoid them but do some research so you will know when it is a good deal. The accessories that come with the ones I have seen are good places to start but are not what you will shoot with forever. I wore the rest that came with my Diamond out so I upgraded at that point. It was a good place to start because I learned a lot and then I was able to make better decisions on what I really needed and wanted. If I had started with needing to buy a rest I would not have made the same choices. I don't think the package deal on Diamonds really adds that much cost to the bow. Shoot for a while with the accessories that come with and then decide which accessories you want to upgrade. Keep in mind that you will need arrows, releases, a case, string wax, a target, etc.,. That all adds up quickly. A package will get you shooting and you can add things as you get more skills. To be honest I'm not sure I would appreciate my nicer stuff now if I hadn't learned to shoot well with what came with it.


----------



## PowGirl95 (Oct 6, 2019)

I definitely planned on getting a package to get me started faster! 

Lol I'm excited to see what I'll find on my Bow hunt.


----------



## AllyB (Jan 18, 2019)

Following this post


----------



## Mike2712 (Sep 28, 2019)

If it's target that interests you (me too) then you're going to want a peep sight in the string. 
Basically there's two variables. 

One is the diameter. A larger diameter will let in more light and allow you
to see more of the target. A smaller diameter will get you more focused on the specific point you're trying to 
hit but reduce the light. Some peeps have different inserts that allow you to change the diameter should you
go shoot at a new place with different lighting. 

The second variable is that very tiny lenses can be fit into the peeps called clarifiers and verifiers. They come in 
different powers as is needed to give you a clear view of your sight pin and the target. For me, they are only necessary
as I go over 4 power in my scope. So yes, if you choose to have a scope, there are several powers of lenses available there too. 

Starting with a pin sight and a simple peep will be plenty, but you do need a peep. 

Have fun!


----------



## PowGirl95 (Oct 6, 2019)

Does the string come with a peep sight in it? 

Or does the peep sight come separately? 

Some of the bow packages I'm looking at come with peep sights and others don't.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

You will need to have the peep put in at a bow shop so it is at the correct spot for you. Most bow shops would be willing to help you set up a new bow for a reasonable cost (sometimes labor is free) if you bought it at their bow shop. It is also important to have the draw length set to fit you. You want your bow to be set up correctly so you can be successful as you continue to improve. Check around your area for bow shops and what they offer. We had no clue there was so many bow shops in our area until we started asking around. Look for one that is willing to help you as you will be their future (women) customer. There is a shop near us that totally disregards my questions but will answer my husbands questions like a "good ole boy" club. Guess what? We don't shop there anymore. So don't be discouraged if you are met with attitude. Go somewhere else where you will be taken as a serious customer. Best of luck to you. Keep us updated!


----------



## mmoorehead2 (Nov 6, 2019)

All good advice, but you get what you pay for


----------



## taylor.0124 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bowtech Carbon rose. That’s what I started with and really liked it!


----------



## enderdocc (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a bow too for my 13 yr old daughter...………. I am just not sure what bows are made for woman its a big learning curve going to look at the PSE thanks


----------



## Ann0246 (Feb 9, 2020)

there is nothing wrong with purchasing a package and upgrading components as needed/wanted.


----------



## Ann0246 (Feb 9, 2020)

enderdocc said:


> I'm looking for a bow too for my 13 yr old daughter...………. I am just not sure what bows are made for woman its a big learning curve going to look at the PSE thanks


im looking for one for my 12 year old son. So far im leaning towards the Mission Craze, or one like it, for its wide range of adjustability.


----------



## Annalisek (Mar 7, 2020)

Great info posted thanks!


----------



## wbrown2019 (Mar 18, 2020)

I am leaning towards getting my wife a diamond edge sb-1 anybody have any suggestions on if this is a good choice or not?


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I started with a Diamond Infinite Edge. It was a great place to start. So, yes, a good choice.


----------



## drjeep (Oct 23, 2017)

There are some great used bows but as with everything ya need to be cautious. New or used, you get what you pay for....


----------

